# Armour's Grape Juice



## morbious_fod (Jan 16, 2009)

I have been wondering about a certain bottle Charlie and I dug up back during the summer. It is the size of a Welch's grape juice bottle; however, it has Armour's embossed on both sides and at least four bubbles unlike the aforementioned Welch's bottle. I had assumed this bottle was an older brand due to the flaws in the glass, turns out I might just be right. I also thought it was odd that a company known for meat would have produced a grape juice type bottle.

 I went to Bluefield, WV today to do some research on some local bottling companies and actually delved into their microfilm collection. Being short on time I chose to start with the year 1914, which is the year that West Virginia went dry, July 1st to be exact. I came a cross an Armour's grape juice ad.








 The bottle.


----------



## morbious_fod (Jan 16, 2009)

the ad


----------



## madman (Jan 16, 2009)

dag nabbit, i had one of those, and gave it to lee, thought it was meat juice or somthing?  oh well ill keep my eyes out for another great  info --- mike


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 17, 2009)

I doubt this help but in a 1925 book of bottlers in Bluefield you might try to look up  Bluefieild Bottleing Co, owned by H.M.Mitchell. Sorry, no address.


----------

